# [Premiere / AfterEffects] Bildqualität (dv-codec + xm-1)



## trickyiki (26. November 2002)

*Probleme mit "unkomprimiertem" Avi*

Erst einmal Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich hab ein Problem, und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt:

hatte bis vor kurzem eine Miro DV300 Karte und war immer auf diesen pinnacle codec angewiesen.
Hab jetzt eine *Adaptec Fireconnect 4300 * firewire-karte, mit der ich jetzt unkomprimiert capturen kann.
Das ganze schneide ich auf *Premiere 6.02*, weil das 6.5 meine Kamera *Canon XM1* nicht erkennt, und schneid es auch ohne codec.
danach ins *after effects 5.5*für nachbearbeitung und danach wieder ins premiere, um es von dort auf meine Kamera wieder zurückzuspielen.
war bis jetzt kein problem, nur jetzt,(das erste projekt eben ohne pinnacle karte) kriegt die kamera kein signal und nimmt auch nichts auf.
Das einzige, womit es geht, ist wenn ich das ganze mit dem Microsoft DV codec rausrendere, dann klappts. Hab mir das video dann mit beamer auf einer leinwand angesehen, und hätt dazuheulen können, weil der microsoft codec so pixelt.
hab schon herumgeschaut, aber keinen hinweis gefunden. - Bitte um hilfe!!!!!!! 
danke im voraus, tricky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

> firewire-karte, mit der ich jetzt unkomprimiert capturen kann



Die Firewirekarte macht im Prinzip nichts anderes, als die bereits von der Kamera komprimierten Dateien ohne ZUSÄTZLICHES Neukomprimieren auf den Rechner zu überspielen. Das heißt, du hast auf der Festplatte direkt nach dem Überspielen AVI-Dateien, codiert mit dem miniDV-Codec - meistens mit dem von Microsoft...

Dein Problem könnte darin bestehen, dass du tausendmal hin und herswitched zwischen Premiere und AE und Cam usw.
Du musst da sehr aufpassen, dass du überall die gleichen Im und Exportformate eingestellt hast.

Du willst scheinbar wieder auf Cam überspielen also musst du überall bei Im und Export einstellen, dass er mit Halbbildern rendern soll - und zwar je nach Camera in der richtigen Reihenfolge (Oberes oder Unteres Halbbild zuerst)

Auf dem Beamer kommt noch hinzu, dass er für die Vollbildwiedergabe gebaut ist - miniDV und normale Kameras nehmen aber nur Halbbilder auf...

Dabei fällt mir gerade auf, dass die XM-1 doch auch eine Art Progressive Mode (Vollbildaufnahme) hat oder?
Ab jetzt immer den benutzen.


----------



## trickyiki (27. November 2002)

danke für die antwort!

das mit dem miniDv codec weiß ich, deswegen hab ich auch "unkomprimiert" in anführungszeichen gesetzt.
das mit dem vom premiere zu AE und wieder zurück etc. hab ich mir eh gedacht, hab auch aufgepaßt, immer die selben einstellungen zu verwenden, aber das problem fangt schon früher an, nämlich schon bei den captured videos. - wenn ich sie unverändert wieder zurück auf die kamera spielen will, müßt ich es auch zuerst wieder rendern, da sonst kein signal rüber kommt.
Es müßt irgentwie eine möglichkeit geben, dieses Microsoft-Diktat von dem codec zu deaktivieren.
das mit dem beamer is nicht so schlimm, war nur ein test, wie es projeziert wirkt, da das video für ein festival ist, und deswegen wollt ich wissen, wie es aussieht, wenns vergrößert wird. und das war frustrierend gewesen.
mit der XM1  hab ich noch nie im frame - mode aufgenommen, hab aber gehört, dass das material bei schnelleren bewegungen, wenn man es zb. wieder in pal halbbilder für vhs etc. rausspielt schlimme ruckler drinnen hat, aber wie gesagt, habs selbst nicht getestet.
hat sonst niemand diese erfahrungen gemacht? - 
wie spielt ihr es raus, bzw. mit welchem codec, wenn ihr nur mit einer firewire karte arbeitet?
danke, tricky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. November 2002)

Hast du es jemals im Kino ruckeln sehen?

Im normelen Aufnahmemodus, nimmt deine Cam 50 Halbbilder pro Sekunde auf, die leicht zeitversetzt zu 25 Vollbildern verarbeitet werden. Durch dieses "Zeitversetzen", entstehen bei schnellen Bewegungen auf Medien, die nicht für die Halbbildwiedergabe optimiert sind, schlieren und das Bild ist sehr unscharf.
PC-Monitor, Projektor und Kino arbeiten mit Vollbilder.

Wenn du im Progressive oder Framemode aufnimmst, nimmt deine Cam 25 Vollbilder/s auf - das menschliche Auge ist normalerweise vom Fernsehen aber 50 gewohnt und so hat man das Gefühl, als sei alles durch ein Stroboskop gefilmt - aber jetzt kommts:
Kino läuft nur mit 18f/s! also 7f/s weniger als die Framezahl, die manche als Ruckeln empfinden würden.
Aber genau das macht zusammen mit einem Bewegungsunschärfeeffekt im Kino den sogenannten "Filmlook" aus.

Also, dreh nach Möglichkeit immer im Framemode und lass im Nachhinein einen MotionBlur per AE rüberlaufen.
Die Kinofilme werden auch alle im Vollbildmodus aufgenommen!

Die XM-1 ist meines Wissens nach die günstigste Kamera, die diesen "professionellen" Modus unterstützt und damit eine Kaufempfehlung.

Wenn du nun also im Framemode aufnimmst, ist die Wiedergabequalität auf dem PC sowie auf dem Projektor (beide arbeiten im Vollbildmodus) viel besser, auf dem Fernseher ändert sicht nichts - solange du einen MotionBlur benutzt.

________________________________________



> müßt ich es auch zuerst wieder rendern, da sonst kein signal rüber kommt.


 Du darfst dann aber kein Häkchen bei "Neukomprimieren" setzen  - dann sollte die Qualität im Prinzip, wenn man nur auf den Computer überspielt und dann zurückspielt, identisch bleiben.

________________________________________

Ich selbst arbeite nur mit dem Framemode und bei einer Präsentation oder ähnlichem, schließe ich den Laptop einfach per DVI oder VGA an den Projektor an.
Auf dem Fernseher ist der Qualitätsverlust sowieso marginal...


----------



## trickyiki (28. November 2002)

danke für die antwort, ich muss es ausprobieren, keine ahnung, ob es klappt, klingt aber alles plausibel!
- hätt noch eine frage:
was meinst du mit motion-blur im After Effects?
danke
tricky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

MotionBlur heißt Bewegungsunschärfe.

Das ist ein Effekt, den du prima in AfterEffects anwenden kannst, um das "ruckeln" bei Vollbildaufnahmen zu minimieren und den Filmlook herzustellen.

Der Effekt macht nichts anderes, als bei schnellen Bewegungen die Bilder dezent zu verwischen, so dass man keine Übergänge und Ruckler mehr warnimmt.


----------



## trickyiki (28. November 2002)

danke schön für die ganze info - ich werds mir mal anschaun und das alles testen!
LG tricky 

PS: ja, hätt dir gern eine bewertung gegeben, für deine hilfe, und auch überhaupt, weil ich so manchmal auch die anderen postings durchlese, und du sehr engagiert bist, - hab aber keine ahnung wie und wo man bewertet - bitte um hinweis.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Einfach unter einem meiner Posts auf "Profile" klicken und darauf hin "5" auswählen und nichts weiter machen.

Ich bedanke mich


----------

